# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA PARA HACER HARINA DE PLÁTANO

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados,  
Estamos requiriendo de manera urgente, servicio de deshidratado -principalmente- y molienda para hacer harina de plátano orgánico. En este momento la planta de deshidratado con la que trabajamos está sin capacidad, y es por ello que requerimos contactar de manera urgente con alguna otra empresa que pueda brindarnos el servicio. 
De preferencia, nos gustaría contactar con alguna planta que cuente también con certificación orgánica, ya que la idea es aprovechar el descarte de un lote de banano orgánico para hacer harina de plátano orgánico.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria CAMOTE DESHIDRATADO (Harina, Cubos y Hojuelas) BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) Servicio de DESHIDRATADO , Y SELLADO AL VACIO DEL PRODUCTO QUE DESEEN Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------

